# Egg Thief



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2019)

I`m just glad I saw before The Redhead reached in the cubby to get the egg.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 10, 2019)

Good shot! Amazing how big a thing a snake can stretch its head over.

If you never have read it, you really, really need to read this Ron Rash story called "Hard Times." I think you would like it and get it. Here's a link to a free version: https://www.jstor.org/stable/40211528?seq=1/subjects


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Good shot! Amazing how big a thing a snake can stretch its head over.
> 
> If you never have read it, you really, really need to read this Ron Rash story called "Hard Times." I think you would like it and get it. Here's a link to a free version: https://www.jstor.org/stable/40211528?seq=1/subjects



Sounds good, thanks!


----------



## dirtnap (Jun 10, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m just glad I saw before The Redhead reached in the cubby to get the egg.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 972470


Funny story, my brother had changed a light bulb in his pen and laid the blown bulb in a nest and he went out the next day and one had just started trying to swallow it.


----------



## Duff (Jun 10, 2019)

Them jokers love eggs!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 10, 2019)

Might have trouble getting that one back without breaking it!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 10, 2019)

Nice shot Nic,,,,


----------



## Thunder Head (Jun 11, 2019)

Nice one Nic

Its a Grey rat snake?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 11, 2019)

Nice capture ... There's worse things that could visit your chicken coop.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2019)

Thunder Head said:


> Nice one Nic
> 
> Its a Grey rat snake?




Yep, it is. We call em oak snakes down here.


----------



## strothershwacker (Jun 11, 2019)

Mine got invested with mice and fieldrats. 4 nights of spotlighting with a .410 loaded with #7 shot solved the problem.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 11, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> Mine got invested with mice and fieldrats. 4 nights of spotlighting with a .410 loaded with #7 shot solved the problem.



He ain't got that problem no more. 

No more pics?  

I bet you got the egg back


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 12, 2019)

When we had chickens, I caught a fellow like that trying to swallow an egg. Got the egg, and escorted the snake to another less occupied corner of the property. 2 days later, I caught him again. He went for a long ride that time.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 12, 2019)

Great shot.


----------



## antharper (Jun 16, 2019)

Them things will make u hurt yourself when u stick your face in the egg box to look, I had one in my chicken pen yesterday


----------



## rip18 (Jun 16, 2019)

Neat shot of that egg eater!  

I don't think I'll ever forget my grandmother reaching up into a nest box to get the eggs out and one of those sliding down her arm.  My grandfather and I were on the other side of the house, and we IMMEDIATELY knew something was bad wrong.  I don't think I ever saw my grandmother any more shook up.


----------



## godogs57 (Jun 16, 2019)

We had yellow rats on our farm in the SC mountains.....they’d do the same thing of course. Made my dad mad back in the day...


----------



## nkbigdog (Jun 20, 2019)

Put a golf ball in each nest! Nice Pic


----------



## mlandrum (Jun 21, 2019)

When ole preacher catches a thief he has a word of prayer and escorts him out of the pen with a sword so he can't come back in-- usually works?( Gen. 3)


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2019)

mlandrum said:


> When ole preacher catches a thief he has a word of prayer and escorts him out of the pen with a sword so he can't come back in-- usually works?(View attachment 973542 Gen. 3)




I have to go 100 miles to the east back to my old home place to see yellow rat snakes. I just don`t ever see them over this way.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 21, 2019)

Pretty yellow preacher.


----------

